# How often does your snake bite you?



## Brandon (Jan 22, 2018)

hey, just curious on if your pet snakes bite you and if they do how often. I seen a lot of people advertising them and saying 'snakes never bitten' so I'm just curious if your snake bites often doesn't bite at all or will occasionally.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

Really depends on the species, time of year and age and what stompsy said below. Generally hatchlings are a bit snappy (not always) and get a bit better as they age. During summer when snakes are trying to bulk up for breeding they may bite a bit more often, and also may be a bit more snappy with eggs. This is all just generalisation though.
My snakes don't bite very often though.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 22, 2018)

My RSP has never bitten me. My sons Coastal is a biting machine. It all depends on the individual snake.


----------



## Harry89 (Jan 22, 2018)

My RSP has bitten me twice, both times because I was not paying attention and due to no fault of his at all. He is not aggressive at all, I have just had a slow learning curve, like most rookies.

Think of it like owning a dog, they can bite, but it doesn't mean they are aggressive and want to. Seeing the 'no bites' ad notes remind me of Motorcycle ads where they have 'never been dropped', I always have a little chuckle...


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 22, 2018)

Never! I’m too quick lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

Tony Stark said:


> Never! I’m too quick lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But are you quicker than a death adder?


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 22, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Quicker than a death adder?



I don’t play with those I choose my battles well [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## India (Jan 22, 2018)

I've been bitten many times by my new hatchling. She's settling down though, thankfully because it turns out I'm allergic to her saliva! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

India said:


> I've been bitten many times by my new hatchling. She's settling down though, thankfully because it turns out I'm allergic to her saliva!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That must suck... what species?


----------



## India (Jan 22, 2018)

Foozil said:


> That must suck... what species?


Albino darwin [emoji4] it does suck! I'll post some photos if people are interested. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

India said:


> Albino darwin [emoji4] it does suck! I'll post some photos if people are interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Please do!


----------



## India (Jan 22, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Please do!


Okay so full story to go with these, I've had her for about a month, never owned a snake before. Been bitten many times... She's feisty. But settling and hasn't bitten for a few handles now! But her last bite caused this, every spot she's ever bitten has reacted by the looks of it. I've never had anything like this before and some of the bumps are the perfect shape and match her mouth. So me and my doctor think it's her saliva.


















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

Thats a bummer. Good to hear she's settling down a bit now.


----------



## India (Jan 22, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Thats a bummer. Good to hear she's settling down a bit now.


Yeah I'm glad, it's nothing too serious it's just itchy. Still love her! And handle her. No dramas. It was just startling because I'm not allergic to anything! Until now  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Jan 22, 2018)

India said:


> Yeah I'm glad, it's nothing too serious it's just itchy. Still love her! And handle her. No dramas. It was just startling because I'm not allergic to anything! Until now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well its a beautiful first snake and good luck with her!


----------



## India (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks Foozle, she is lovely. Previous owner never handled her but she's doing well. Looking forward to growing and learning with her.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 22, 2018)

mine used to chomp real hard and squeeze the hell out of my arm


----------



## Buggster (Jan 22, 2018)

Even if you don’t think your snake has broken your skin it’s still worth disinfecting just in case!

Once after I was handing my spiny stick insects my hands and arms were covered in tiny, itchy bumps. The small spines on their legs had broken through at least the first layer of skin and i must have reacted to some bacteria they were carrying.


----------



## India (Jan 22, 2018)

Buggster said:


> Even if you don’t think your snake has broken your skin it’s still worth disinfecting just in case!
> 
> Once after I was handing my spiny stick insects my hands and arms were covered in tiny, itchy bumps. The small spines on their legs had broken through at least the first layer of skin and i must have reacted to some bacteria they were carrying.


Yep agreed. I always disinfected and yet still got a reaction, I'd hate to think what it would be like if I hadn't! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 22, 2018)

Haven't been bitten since I was nailed by a 5ft Carpet on the Elbow back when I was 15. Have made a point of avoiding it ever since. Bled like a stuck pig, still remember the stream of blood running down my arm and dripping off my fingertips. LOL. Body language plays a big part, when the carpet nailed me, it was my own fault. My spotted and Stimmy have never bitten me but I've not given them reason too either. 
Caught my first Red Bellied-black snake bare foot and bare handed as a kid aged 12... was flipping logs looking for crickets to go fishing with and saw what a thought was a legless lizard and quickly grabbed it, quickly realised it was a black snake. The smallest wild RBB I'd ever come across, would have been 9 maybe 10 inches long. 

Another time, same scenario, I grabbed a little quickly before realising what it was... Was a nice sized _Ethmostigmus rubripes._ I came off second best that day. OUCH!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 22, 2018)

Difficult to say with hatchies, its that often.
With the adults not been bit for a few years now. I think its about how careful you are/good at reading your animals and even then they can just do something out of character (or in my case you just get a little over confident) and they have a little nibble though its often because you didn't expect it.


----------

